
Ask HN: Please review my startup Wingify - Realtime Conversion Optimization - paraschopra
Here's my attempt at the elevator pitch: Wingify is the only product suite available aimed at increasing website conversion rates. For optimizing conversions, it provides a single platform to access and deploy techniques such as split testing, behavioral targeting, visitor segmentation, web analytics and funnel analysis. The platform is plug-and-play, hassle-free and comprehensive way of optimizing conversion events of any kind: be it sales, signups, leads, pageviews, etc. In addition to providing technology platform, Wingify also has conversion experts, designers and engineers in house to help its clients in designing and implementing the conversion optimization plan.<p>Here is the link - http://www.wingify.com/
======
patio11
Split test a shorter elevator pitch emphasizing benefits over features. :) My
impression of them:

Cutting-edge conversion optimization made simple, with optional outsourcing.
Spend less time fighting your software and more time bragging about your ROI.

Incidentally, I finally got around to playing with the demo account you gave
me and deploying the tracking code to my site. More detailed comments to
follow in a week or two, but my quick impression is that you'd be well-served
to create a quick three or four step This Is What You Need To Do Next trail
for folks on their first few visits, because you pack an AWFUL lot onto that
first screen. Many of your users might not understand "OK, first off, I'm
going to mouse over the Account button, then click Get Tracking Code, then
find some Javascript, then copy it into my pages, and if I don't do this then
NOTHING else on this interface is going to have any data on it despite
appearing like it might."

~~~
paraschopra
Hey, thanks for trying it out. Yes I know a couple of good workflow scenarios
is due. Like Step 1, Step 2 kind of thing. One of the challenges here is that
different websites may have different conversion challenges, so making a
common process might be difficult. But, yes, I agree the most common things
can be put into a simple to use workflow.

------
mahmud
<http://www.wingify.com/> (clickable)

<http://www.wingify.com/product/tour.php> (Tour)

Godspeed Paras! the most hardworking, self-improving, tireless guy I know in
online advertising. And it doesn't hurt that you're smart as well :-)

You might need to water-down the technical jargon with descriptive sentences.
The biggest hassle I still face today is users who are uneducated about online
advertising. E.g:

 _BEHAVIORAL TARGETING showing your ads only to interested users, based on
their previous behavior._

 _A/B Split-testing and Multivariate testing allows you to run multiple ads on
small segment, and then run the highest performing ads on the rest of your
user-base._

So on and so forth.

Most of your upcoming work will be on educating the users 1/2 the time, and
sourcing clients on the other half.

Good luck.

~~~
paraschopra
Thanks Mahmud, it is great to be in touch with people like you who are already
in this industry. As I have done in the past, I look forward to learning tons
more from you in coming times.

~~~
mahmud
Badhai ho! Safe sailing, my man :-)

[http://www.kockums.se/news/svensknews/Resources/champagne.jp...](http://www.kockums.se/news/svensknews/Resources/champagne.jpg)

Btw, I licensed it to the real specialists as soon as I could. They're tasting
it til December 1st or buying it. Seems like _I_ will be coming to you for
help :-D

------
cschwarm
Congrats, it sounds like that's a great product!

Unfortunately, it took me 14 page views and 1738 seconds to find the product
tour on the page. In general, I found the organization of the different
product descriptions to be confusing.

I also missed an answer to the 'How?' question. Of course, it depends on your
preferred target audience but if it's smaller start-ups, it wouldn't hurt to
get a bit more technical.

There's just one real negative point I could make: The site lacks credibility,
in my opinion. There's neither a clear "FREE" message nor is there a "Plans
and Pricing" page. I also missed a note about the status of the service. The
word "solutions" has a negative connotation for me. There is no privacy
policy, terms of use or 'About Us' page. Also, there's nothing with a more
personal touch, no link to a blog, for example. The link to the Twitter
account is hardly noticeable. Since 'Get started now' leads to a contact page,
it just makes it look less trustworthy. You want me to contact you, but you
don't say who you are.

If I had found the site by some other means, I would have been very warily.

Hope this helps.

~~~
paraschopra
Thanks a lot for your comments.

Well, the website was _exactly_ opposite to the current one a couple of weeks
back. Earlier, we had lots of technology description on the site and a very
prominent product tour. After getting feedback from the target market (small-
middle sized B2B and B2C publishers and marketing consultants/agencies), we
realized that technology means absolutely nothing to them. In fact, it was
scaring them off because of the perceived complexity of the product. So we put
away all the tech stuff deep in the website and talk in simple terms on the
most frequented pages.

Your point on credibility is extremely valid. I cannot agree more how
important is to have a proper privacy policy and terms and conditions,
especially in online advertising market. We are working on it and it should be
on the site soon. Do you think making 'Get Started Now!' subdued can make it
look more credible?

~~~
cschwarm
I'd probably replace 'Get started now' with 'See plans and pricing'. On the
'plans and pricing' page, I'd write something like:

"We're in private alpha now, so there are no pricing plans yet. But we'll try
hard to make it fair and affordable! If you'd like to participate in our alpha
test, get in contact with us. Here's how: ... " (Offer some incentives here,
if you want to: 'FREE' during alpha, cancel any time, '3 free tips by our
conversions experts that you can test right away', 'Get our FREE white paper
"How to increase your conversion rate by up to 143% with behavioural
targeting"'... you get the idea.)

If your private alpha/beta tests takes longer and you expect to get some
traffic meanwhile, you may also like to consider a notification form at the
end of the page. It may get some additional leads when you're ready to launch.

I understand that too much jargon scared off your potential target audience.
On the other hand, someone has to integrate and use the service after a
prospect signed-up. Why not make something like "Documentation" somewhere on
the site? Maybe, instead of 'Resources'?

I agree with jlees: It may still be too much jargon.

Btw, I've just visited the page for a second time. It's funny to note that I
didn't see the Twitter link on the homepage, because I immediately clicked
somewhere above the fold. :)

Overall, I think you are quite close. It's just a lot of minor details that
may improve the impression of the site.

~~~
paraschopra
Funny, we do have Product documentation and a tutorial:
<http://www.wingify.com/product/documentation/>

Actually, looking at all the comments I think at this stage using the solution
requires a lot of interaction with us - for product usage and implementation,
consultation. That is good because then we are accountable for the ROI and
that is bad because it is somewhat hard to scale

~~~
cschwarm
Wouldn't say so. Maybe, you're just trying to sell to the wrong target
audience?

To be frank: Your design doesn't look 'enterprisy'. Your size (as a start-up I
assume) is not 'enterprisy'. I guess you have no 'enterprisy' sales force who
spend half a year negotiating with CEOs.

You will waste lot of time if you try to educate CEOs that have no clue about
the web and who probably never heard of you before.

Your best prosects would be smart, web-experience guys who know what an A/B
split test is -- web marketing consultants or web designers/copy writers who
can install Wordpress on a server. Why not go for them?

Drop the 'enterprisy' language (solutions, resources, etc.) and give them a
reseller account and maybe an affiliate program. Don't try to compete with
them by offering services. Let them sell your application to their clients,
integrate it and administrate it.

Just a thought. ;)

------
sh1mmer
I looked at this and completely failed to "get it".

Then I read the summary here and it sounds like a grab bag of stuff to both
analyse and deploy content to sections of your site's audience.

However, "Realtime Conversation Optimization" was a completely meaningless
buzzwordified summary for me.

~~~
paraschopra
It is "Realtime _Conversion_ Optimization"

~~~
timdorr
I happened to read it as "Conversation" too. I was actually curious how you
could make me a better conversationalist in real time :)

It might seem like nitpicking, but the title phrase you use for your
application is going to get referenced a lot, so it's pretty important. Maybe
something like "Website Sales Optimization"?

~~~
paraschopra
I didn't realize it could be a problem. Perhaps I need to split test the tag
line:)

 _Conversion_ as a phrase is used and recognized in my target market; in fact,
it is common to talk about conversion optimization. But, thanks, for pointing
that there could be a possible confusion.

~~~
bigbang
I had the same confusion too. I guess its because of the word realtime,used
heavily with conversation together.

------
paraschopra
Here is the clickable link - <http://www.wingify.com/>

Here is the link to the product tour -
<http://www.wingify.com/product/tour.php>

------
betageek
Wooah, jargon overload - you've managed to put pretty much every technical
term on one page and I think that could be a problem to your audience.
Publishers & marketers are a varied bunch, and very few of them would be able
to understand the value of what your suggesting from that first page (that's
from 10+ years experience in online advertising - publisher, portal & vendor
side)

I'd suggest you hide the detail (or maybe put a 'already an expert? here's the
technical stuff' type clickthrough) and replace it with a simple (as possible)
explanation of what you do for the customer and why it's great in language a
layman could understand. Add in some performance metrics ('Customer A
experienced a 350% increase in signups') and then build a structured 'next
steps' flow for the how bit.

Easiest way to do the 'next steps' is think of your customers - get inside
their heads and then have links that focus on the specific problems your
solving for B2B, B2C, Marketers etc.

------
AlexBlom
I found there to be a lot of Jargon. Keep a sales pitch simple. A good rule of
thumb is not to say what your business does / what the script is, but what it
can likely do for me.

As the script is complex simply ask users to identify themselves as personal,
small business or corporate before entering the website?

I THINK I know what the script does but I'm not 100% sure, jargon heavy. A
good resource for sales pitches is
<http://www.ai.uga.edu/mc/WriteThinkLearn.pdf> (about the first half of the
presentation).

Feel free to contact me on alexanderdblom [AT} GMAIL

------
fauigerzigerk
It looks very good to me. I like the website and I understand what the product
is supposed to do for me. What I don't completely understand is whether the
focus is on software or consulting and whether the two are available
separately.

Also, I never quite got the distinction between products and solutions. In my
mind it just symbolizes "expensive enterprise offering".

~~~
paraschopra
The two are offered separately. But the main focus is on the software.

I am toying with the idea of having a price/comparison chart on the website to
facilitate decision making. However, conversion optimization for different
websites can be very different projects in scope.

That said, we have some pre-defined packages in which access to software +
limited conversion optimization consulting is given for a price of say
$500-$1000 per month, depending on the website traffic.

